# another dumb easy question about surge pricing?



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

Are the areas with surge pricing only those in red? What about orange or yellow? When you get a ping do you know if it is a surge price ping? At what point do they calculate it as a surge ride? When you accept or when you arrive or complete the trip?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Try the search function for easy questions. 

Anyway
Red= surge -always check rider app as fake surges seem to be a regular thing
Orange=Uber really wants cars there
Yellow=Uber wants cars there

It will show the surge rate if you tap info after accepting ride. It should also show on the ride request. Most important, don't chase surge. It'll be gone by the time you get there.


----------



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Try the search function for easy questions.
> 
> Anyway
> Red= surge
> ...


thanks. I did try to search first, but couldn't find my answer. I got it in 2 minutes with this thread. Thanks again


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

No problem and no worries. Just an often overlooked feature so thought I'd mention. been a long week.


----------



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

At what point do they calculate it as a surge ride? When you accept or when you arrive or complete the trip?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

It's determined as a surge ride from the moment the rider confirms the surge multiplier to request the ride. It will show you the rate when ping is coming in as well as if you click info after accepting ride. Someone else may have screenshots, I don't. It was pretty clear to me the first time I saw it though.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

kengam said:


> At what point do they calculate it as a surge ride? When you accept or when you arrive or complete the trip?


When you accept. You could take an hour to get there and the surge ended 59 minutes ago, but as long as you complete the trip that was accepted during a surge, then it bills the customer at the surge rate.

As Indy said before, keep your eyes on the rider app because there are have been numerous reports of the driver app showing surge but riders pinging drivers in the area with non-surge rates. We don't know why. We just refer to those instances as "fake surges".


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

kengam said:


> At what point do they calculate it as a surge ride? When you accept or when you arrive or complete the trip?


When you Accept the Surge Rate is "Locked in" (for lack of a better term). Then it is used to calculate the Fare from when your Start to when you End the Trip.

Also, it is not where you/the driver is but where the Rider is making the Request. You can be outside of Surge Area and Rider inside Surge Area and get Surge Rate. Opposite where you don't get the Surge also possible.

Ask any questions you want. If it's a stupid question, I promise someone well be helpful and someone else will let you know how stupid the question was. But the Forum "Search" feature is very helpful, give it a try.

Rule 1,2, & 3 - don't chase the surge!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Another surge tip...if you are near a surge boundary or receive a call immediately after accepting a ride to change the address, make sure the rider isn't scamming you out of surge by faking the app into thinking they are outside the surge area. Cancel on them if they are.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Understand the most important point made, don't chase surges. Specially in Fort Lauderdale... You will notice that F L always seems to be at a surge but as soon as you get there it will cease. Always check the rider app. I don't know if you are X, XL or Select. If you're X the times you will see a surge are far and few. On the rider app you can watch all the idiots chasing the surges and it's pure entertainment. Look at an area that previously had a surge and you will see numerous vehicles there. I just stay put, I sit in a park area off Collins and just wait, it doesn't take long because while these guys are chasing surges they leave the area and I'll get a ride. I don't know if you've worked Miami yet but give it a try. It might pay off this weekend.


----------

